# Camping on board experience



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This is part of a post from the Motorhome list of a first timers trip abroad. They had a wonderful experience except for the following on the Ferry from Igoumenitsa to Venice..

"We booked in Greece, via Interweb, through the main Anek Lines web site. We requested, and were led to believe that we had camping on deck. We hadn't. So we end up on the main lorry deck, and I discuss, in a calm, unhurried fashion, the possibility of a cabin. The Anek lines approach is that the customer is not just wrong, but needs to be told so, loudly and repeatedly. We witnessed 2 other such "calm discussions" before it was our turn to be ridiculed and informed there were no cabins left. 
So, we are escorted down to our van to get what we need to spend 24 hours on the floor. Well, escorted to the lift down to the lorry deck. We then fight our way through the lorries until we find it, grab a duvet, toothbrush and Pillows and fight our way back. Only we can't squeeze between the lorries with the duvet. We get lost, filthy and very freaked out. Eventually our escort appeared and started shouting at us for taking too long."

That was a truly horrendous experience for a first timer abroad. We have been using the camping on board option for over 20 years and never experienced anything like that, it is a one off and I hope it does not put them off going to Greece again.

I might be able to throw some light on the foul up with their booking.

Only one of the ANEK ferries (F/B KRITI II) has the camping on board option on the Venice run. I don't know how long they booked in advance but given the unrest in Greece at present the ferry schedules could easily have been disrupted by the ongoing strikes and they finished up on one of the other ferries.

So if anybody is thinking going out of the main season don't book in advance. Just turn up at the port preferably Patras because that's where most of the ferries sail from and only pick up at Igoumenitsa. Go into the terminal building and check out each of the ferry lines to see who is offering the best price. You will need to do your homework in advance so you know what lines and ferries have the camping on board option. 

Also make sure that you are given the "Camping on Board" card that you display in your windscreen before you leave the terminal building..

Just a reminder that the "Camping on Board" option runs (officially) from 1st April until 31st October.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellent advice - thanks for that. I'll log it away for when we go (date not yet decided, but on the definite 'to do' list).


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Excellent advice - thanks for that. I'll log it away for when we go...........Me too

Norrie


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Don - you mentioned 'Officially' - can you explain more with regard to a underlying "unofficial" version?

I ask because as you know we are presently in Greece and are looking to leave the second week in November to drive round to Spain. We intend to just arrive in Patras and hope we can get a good deal at the ticket office, the cheapest deal seems to be 'deck space' over a cabin but if its possible to sleep in the van this would be preferable. Lots of people we have met have done it but I don't know how we'd go about making the arrangements so we at least get on the right deck!

Do you have any idea what we could expect to pay (so we know if they're having our pants down or not) - can you haggle with them at the ticket office?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Adam,

Camping on board "Officially" ends for the season on the 31st October.

The smaller ferry companies operating on the short crossings Bari/Brindisi
to Igoumenitsa/Patras usually allow/turn a blind eye to the use of the van
on the crossing.

November is in the winter sailing schedule and I've done a few checks and only 
Endeavor Ferries http://www.ferries.gr/endeavorlines/brindisi-patras.htm
Brindisi to Igoumenitsa/Patras seem to be operating of the smaller lines.

A crossing for your van with a deck passage (Patras/Igoumenitsa to Brindisi) should cost about €155 plus any surcharge.

Don't ring/e mail the ferry companies as the head office will not admit they
allow you to use your motorhome on the crossing in the winter.

Usually there is no need to book in advance just turn up at the port and buy
your tickets there. There is plenty of room for overnight parking at the ports. When you buy your ticket at the port don't mention sleeping in the van, just get on board and stay put. The loading crew should offer you mains hook up.

If bad weather is forecast you will not be able to use the van on the
crossing, you have the option of paying extra for a cabin or sitting it out
at the port until the weather improves.

A very good site for checking the sailings/price is http://www.danae.gr/ferries-Italy-Greece.asp

The sailing we usually use in December has been axed so we have to have a look in late November for another sailing.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

We had a similar experience to the one Don describes in May, as I reported in http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101497-.html. We were lucky to have been given a free cabin on the Anek Venice to Patras passage but the shock of having to pack food and clothing for a 30 hour voyage, with only a few minutes to spare, was bad enough.

On the return our ferry didn't run due to its being displaced by the strikes and we were transferred to sister company Superfast camping-on-deck for the Igoumenitsa to Ancona voyage. We had booked the outward leg in January and Anek had plenty of opportunity to let us know that camping-on-board was not possible. It all turned out well in the end but the stress could easily have been avoided by better communication, but that would probably have put the prices up.

The Greek experience certainly made up for the inconvenience.

Brian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Are we talking about 2011 crossings here?

I did some research in the thread Brian is referring to and according to their website Anek weren't offering camping on board on the Venice route this year, only a 'camper special' with a cabin.
Minoan were the only operator offering 'camping on board' to/from Venice this year according to their websites when I checked. 

Still no excuse for the atrocious treatment though, I think i'd be penning a strong complaint to Anek.

Pete


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

An interesting point Pete but I think Anek probably discontinued Camping-on-Deck sometime after the start of 2011 because we were able to book it by internet in January as their reservation confirmation of 12/01/11 confirms:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Leg 1 Route: VENICE to PATRAS 
Leg 1 Date/Time: 17 05 2011 1300 
Leg 1 Ship: F/B SOFOKLIS VENI 
Leg 1 Accommodation: Deck 
Deck 
Leg 2 Route: IGOUMENITSA to ANCONA 
Leg 2 Date/Time: 22 06 2011 2230 
Leg 2 Ship: F/B HELLENIC SPIR 
Leg 2 Accommodation: Deck 
Deck 
Face Type: Standard 
Passengers: 2 
Vehicle: CRO ******* 
Cost: € 332.20
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think Anek gave us free cabin accommodation because of their mistake in agreeing to provide something that wasn't available. Perhaps Don's friend also booked before the changeover?

Brian


----------

